# Working on Visa Subclass 462. Please give insight! :]



## nophilangie (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello everyone! 

I'm new here and i'm wondering if you could shed some light on finding potential employment in Australia. I will be coming in June 2016 and starting my travels in Brisbane. I have not decided whether or not Brisbane will be the place i want to work but i was hoping some people on here would have suggestions on where i can make the most money or what location would have the best selection of jobs. 

I've done some research on gumtree.com.au , Seek.com , and backpacker job board. The problem is the high influx of competition especially on the backpacker job board. I am only eligible for a 12 month visa so trying to find employment in fruit picking just doesn't make sense to me. 

I just want to make the most of my time there since i only get 12 months. I have been considering jobs potentially on the east coast near Gold Coast, Sunshine Coast, Brisbane etc. However, I wouldn't be opposed to jobs down in the mines (like a food worker etc) or anything else that pays really well. 

PLEASE HELP ANF GIVE ME SOME INSIGHT! MUCH APPRECIATED!

THANK YOU :]


----------

